# Central London Outdoor Group



## BlueFox (15 Aug 2016)

Living in Greater London or the home counties and interested in easy rides suitable for beginners or less "serious" recreational cyclists (typical distance around 20 to 30 miles)?

Have a look at our website: http://www.clog.org.uk

The Central London Outdoor Group (founded in 1937) is a a friendly club for anyone who enjoys cycling, walking, trips away (in the UK and abroad) and other outdoor activities. The club is run by its members for its members. People of any age are welcome to join but at present the majority of our members are in their late 30s to 50s.

We typically have around 4 to 8 events every week and around 20 trips away every year. Event organisers are volunteers from our membership and everything is run at cost or occasionally subsidised. Non-members are welcome to attend three events to try out the group before joining. The membership fee for one year is £15 for new members.


----------

